# Struts: Text in JSP aus Action heraus setzen



## EnterpriseBean (27. Apr 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einer Action heraus, einen Text - und zwar intenrationalisiert, also aus der Ressourcen-Datei - erzeugen kann?

z. B. so in der Art

if (Execution() == true) { 
 setTextInJsp(messageRessource.ViewX.textA);
} else {
  setTextInJsp(messageRessource.ViewX.textB);
}

Was ist in der JSP noetig?

Danke fuer Eure Hilfe.


----------



## gman (30. Apr 2010)

Hi,

du brauchst einmal die Variable die gesetzt wird und nachher auf dem Action-Stack landet
und dann noch einfache Struts-Tags:


```
private String textInJsp;
```

dazu die Getter/Setter-Methode und in der JSP:


```
<s:property value="textInJsp"/>
```

dafür musst du am Anfang der JSP-Seite die Struts-Tags bekannt machen.


----------



## EnterpriseBean (6. Mai 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Das Tag <sroperty existiert nicht. Ich verwende noch die 1.x Version von Struts und nicht 2.x, falls es daran liegt.


----------



## EnterpriseBean (6. Mai 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Das Tag <sroperty existiert nicht. Ich verwende noch die 1.x Version von Struts und nicht 2.x, falls es daran liegt.

Wie kann ich außerdem dann mit der Setter auf die Ressourcen Datei zugreifen? Ich will ja lokalisierten Text ausgeben. Nimmt man in Struts auch die Klasse ResourceBundle für den Zugriff oder gibts da eine andere gängigere Lösung in Struts?


----------



## stephanm (6. Mai 2010)

EnterpriseBean hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich außerdem dann mit der Setter auf die Ressourcen Datei zugreifen? Ich will ja lokalisierten Text ausgeben. Nimmt man in Struts auch die Klasse ResourceBundle für den Zugriff oder gibts da eine andere gängigere Lösung in Struts?



Bei Struts1 ging das IIR über MessageResources welches man in einer Action mittels Action.getMessageResource() erhält.

Siehe:
MessageResources (Struts 1.3.10 API)
Action (Struts 1.3.10 API)


----------

